# Walking Stick and Cane Makers/Resellers



## NightKnight

Let's use this thread as a place to list Walking Stick and Cane makers and resellers.

I will update this list as we go (in alphabetical order):


Cane Mart - http://CaneMart.com
Lewca - http://www.lewca.com
Shawn's Carvings - http://www.ShawnsCarvings.com
Walking Sticks Williamsburg - http://www.walkingsticks-williamsburg.com

Note: I will only add makers to this list that have a website.


----------



## kooniu

some interesting links :

http://www.irishblackthornwalkingsticks.com/Pages/default.aspx

http://www.canemasters.com/


----------



## Reddog

Aaron, I don't know how to post their web site, but I have bought from them and was very happy with their hand crafted canes and walking sticks at reasonable prices, and very hands on customer service. Jere PS: C an you convert the following to a useuable click on add? Here is their site www.brazos-walking-sticks.com


----------



## CAS14

Reddog said:


> Aaron, I don't know how to post their web site, but I have bought from them and was very happy with their hand crafted canes and walking sticks at reasonable prices, and very hands on customer service. Jere PS: C an you convert the following to a useuable click on add? Here is their site www.brazos-walking-sticks.com


http://www.brazos-walking-sticks.com/


----------



## CAS14

For Marines, the retired Marine who made my Marine walking stick shown in my gallery lives in Pennsylvania. I can put you in touch. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## wupen

I would like to add my website to the list:

Wupen Walking Sticks - http://www.wupensticks.com


----------



## CAS14

wupen said:


> I would like to add my website to the list:
> 
> Wupen Walking Sticks - http://www.wupensticks.com


Wayne, you have some real beauties there! I think I'm going bonkers! (Love those shillelaghs.)


----------



## littleknife

Here are some makers from the middle of the country.

My favorite one is a couple from the St. Louis, Missouri area who sell on ebay.

Wilderness Walkers:

http://stores.ebay.com/Wilderness-Walkers?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

I just learned that one of them passed away last month and Wilderness Walkers is going out of business.

They made beautiful, well seasoned, strong and functional hiking and walking sticks, shepherd's staves and canes.

This is a big loss for the stick making community.

Whistle Creek :

http://www.whistlecreek.com/

The largest and one of the oldest American manufacturer of rustic walking and hiking sticks.

Arkansas Cane:

http://arkansascane.com/


----------



## littleknife

Here is a list of still active traders and makers I have found online during my searches from the last several years.

http://www.whistlecreek.com/index.html

http://arkansascane.com/

http://wupensticks.com/index.html

http://www.brazos-walking-sticks.com/index.php

http://www.carolinawalkingstick.com/Home_Page.php

http://www.freewebs.com/oldcrowwoodcrafts/tobaccostickstaffs.htm

http://whatincreation.com/sticks.htm

http://www.harveycanes.com/ecom/shop/category.asp?catid=1

http://www.walking-canes.net/walkingandhikingsticks.aspx

http://www.fashionablecanes.com/Wooden_Handle.html

http://www.incrediblecanes.com/

http://www.cutlery2go.com/walkingsticks.html

http://houseofcanes.com/

http://www.canesgalore.com/walking-canes-c-8.html

http://www.exquisitecanes.com/servlet/StoreFront

http://www.canecentral.com/allcanes.html

http://www.canemart.com/

http://www.walkingcaneonline.com/

http://www.walkingcaneco.com/

http://walkingsticksandcane.com/

http://www.elderluxe.com/mobility/walking-sticks-and-canes/all-canes-and-walking-sticks/

http://www.downeastwalkingsticks.com/

http://www.walkingsticks-williamsburg.com/sticks.html

http://lennyscanes.com/walking-and-hiking-sticks/walnut-and-maple-laminated-walking-stick/

http://woodcreationsbysam.com/canesandwalkingsticks.html

http://www.gallerymh.com/canes.html

http://www.canescanada.com/western-style-natural-canes

http://www.canemasters.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=48

http://www.dutchcrafters.com/Wooden-Canes-Walking-Sticks/cat/201

http://www.linvillewoodworks.com/Sticks_Canes.html

http://www.ruralking.com/sporting-goods/hunting/hunting-accessories/walking-stick-hickory.html

http://morelmania.com/3Catalog/newshroomsticks.html

http://ljnaturalwoodtreasures.weebly.com/hiking-sticks.html

http://thecaneman.net/

http://cynastaffs.com/wood_work.html

http://www.thestickery.com/madeinusawalkingsticks.aspx

http://www.spiritcreekwalkingsticks.com/

http://www.treelineusa.com/walking-sticks-and-canes

http://www.hardwoodcanes.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8

http://www.lean-on-me.com/

http://www.custommade.com/gallery/custom-walking-sticks/

http://www.sisterslogfurniture.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=39_75

http://twigmeister.com/ws.htm

http://www.nevadacountymakes.com/maker_store/the-stick-people

http://tacomawalkingsticks.com/pages/view.asp?x=127&s=5

http://www.beyondthebeach.biz/Walking-sticks-and-canes.html

http://www.lollysmith.com/wlstac.html

http://www.prestigewalkingsticks.com/index.html

http://www.irishwalkingsticks.com/

http://www.irishblackthornwalkingstick.com/

http://www.handmadeirishwalkingsticks.com/

http://www.crowsticks.com/English.htm

http://traditionalwalkingsticks.com/

http://www.tobiaswalkingstaffs.com/

http://www.customwalkingsticks.com/%5C%5Cwww.customwalkingsticks.com

http://spiralboundcreations.com/

http://appalachianwalkingsticks.com/

http://gallerymh.ipower.com/canes.html

https://sites.google.com/site/chuckssticks/

http://www.walkingwoods.net/

http://www.westernwoodartist.com/index.html

http://www.amishcrossroads.com/amish-walking-sticks

http://www.raysmastercane.com/

http://www.borispalatnik.com/WalkingStickSwordCanes_BWS.htm

http://www.thestickman.co.uk/index.htm

http://tasmanianstickdresser.webs.com/aboutus.htm

http://www.caledoniansticks.co.uk/

http://www.woodsidesticks.co.uk/

http://norfolkwalkingsticks.co.uk/

http://www.walkingandworkingsticks.co.uk/

http://www.stickmaker.com/

http://espleywalkingsticks.co.uk/

http://www.billthestickmaker.com/index.html

http://www.northwalkingsticks.com/home.php

http://www.wrencountrysticks.co.uk/

http://www.saddler.co.uk/shop.html?cr=277

http://www.campbellcanes.com/

http://www.wilsonwalkingsticks.com/

http://www.edscustomcarved.com/

http://crickhollowcarving.blogspot.com/2010/05/carvings-for-sale.html

http://www.eaglemountaincrafts.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22

http://www.plumcreekstaffs.com/index.html

http://www.coloradowalkingsticks.com/

http://www.bigcountrytradingpost.com/WalkStick/walk.htm


----------



## CAS14

Many thanks, littleknife!

This may be a little off topic.

FYI, last night instead of reading something on the iPad, I "Googled" YouTube. As you may know, a while back Google and Apple had a tiff and the YouTube App disappeared from Apple iThings. Suddenly, I was taken to the Apple App store, and now I have the YouTube App back.

So, I spent the next 30 minutes perusing videos of guys making walking sticks, including a Sean or Shawn (can't recall) who may be one of our members here. Some manufacturers are found there, I think.


----------



## Kemjak

I got a good laugh while perusing the links above. One of the companies had a testimonial that said:

"Dear Mr. Tom, I purchased one of your Fairway/ Spectator staffs and found that I can save tons of money on my golf game with it. When I have a bad shot, I use to smash my driver or irons against objects that would ruin my clubs. Now thanks to you, I grab my Fairway/ Spectator staff and smash it instead. It relieves all my tension, and its a lot cheaper to bust one of your walking sticks. They are a well built product, and sometimes I can hit it real hard without breaking it. Please keep enough of them in stock. Remember, golf is a nice walk ruined, but made nice again by the Plum Creek Staff Company. Sincerely, Ken Z."

LOL


----------



## stixman

http://www.kywalkingstick.com

http://www.kywalkingcane.com


----------



## markw

www.palomedical.com for a one of a kind walking cane


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

Thanks to Littleknife for such a comprehensive list... here is one more... real authentic Irish from the producer!

http://www.derryhicksticks.com


----------



## WalkersStics

I am a maker.....and can be found at www.etsy.com/shop/WalkersStics

Please visit my shop


----------



## aesp1408

www.rerrickstickmakingsupplies.co.uk


----------



## stixman

Would you care to add my websites to yourlist.

Http:www.kywalkingcane.com
http:www.kywalkingstick.com


----------



## CV3

There is Location here on the forum for the postings of Item Members would like to sell.


----------



## graydog

I found this photo at:

https://mikesart64.wordpress.com/tag/treking-stick/

I can't believe he didn't just tie a real rattler on his stick. Beautiful work.

His canes are for sale on etsy.com

https://www.etsy.com/listing/172641642/rattle-snake-walking-stick-20?ref=related-0


----------



## Sean

That carving Is a whole new level, had a look through his etsy studio. Quite an amazing talent.


----------



## graydog

Sean said:


> That carving Is a whole new level, had a look through his etsy studio. Quite an amazing talent.


Made me feel like burning mine. LOL


----------



## cobalt

very interesting how he has done it. the attention to detail is excellent, sees like we all need to up our game


----------



## graydog

Did you see the price? $600.00 + s/h

Really not unreasonable, but I don't buy canes, I just do my best at making them. If I lose or break one, it's not a tragedy. His skill level is beyond my ability.


----------



## Sean

I guess it's like anything really, they can be used but at that price point along with it's beauty I wouldn't want to take it out of the house. If I didn't drop and mar it up I would be worried about leaving it behind somewhere.


----------



## MJC4

Beautiful work yes.

Personally I would not purchase a walking stick that I was afraid to use for fear of damage. To me the whole point in a handcrafted walking stick is to take it out for a stroll and enjoy it along with the conversation the piece drums up.

IMHO art is hung on a wall and stared at, but a walking stick is enjoyed for its beauty and its very usefulness. No $600 sticks for me!


----------



## Cindyzovor

please also help add our website http://zovor.en.alibaba.com ,manufacure in shenzhen


----------



## stixman

Kentucky Walking Sticks Walking sticks and canes created by Kentucky folk artist.


----------



## stixman

http://www.kywalkingstick.com


----------



## Rodney

Here's my shop.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ASturdyStick.ref=search-shop-redirect

Rodney


----------



## DerryhickPaddy

I would like to have my site added to the foregoing very comprehensive listing, please.

Derryhick Sticks www.derryhicksticks.com


----------



## Rodney

You just did. 

Nice looking sticks!

Rodney


----------



## hazelwood

Throwing my own hat in the ring: http://raifkillips.com


----------

